# New hitch rack - how do I deflect heat from the exhaust



## onebratt08 (Jul 29, 2006)

We both have invested in new bikes within the last year. Bones trunk rack no longer worked for us, so we upgraded to a hitch rack. It looked like the exhaust wouldn't be an issue, however it is still heating the rack and wheel/tire of the bike closest to the exhaust. Searched for a turn down tip to add to the car, but the size of my exhaust pipe is unusual, so I can't find anything stick to work. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions for heat deflection? Hoping not to spend a ton of money on it since we've put about $1000 into the hitch conversion and hitch rack. I drive a 2004 IS300 (the bikes are worth more than the car!).

TIA!


----------



## RobD22 (May 21, 2016)

Could go to a local muffler shop and have them bend you up a new tip. They have the pipe bending/expanding equipment to make a perfect fit and it would look closer to stock than a store bought clamp on tip 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

RobD22 said:


> Could go to a local muffler shop and have them bend you up a new tip. They have the pipe bending/expanding equipment to make a perfect fit and it would look closer to stock than a store bought clamp on tip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said. They could even weld it on and if you're not comfortable with that you could make it clamp on with a drill and some tools. Welding would be more secure.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

this is not helpful, but a customer brought a bike into the shop where I was working one day with a melted tire. He had just driven a long way across several states and wanted to ride his bike, but the tire was trashed. he wanted us to try to figure it out. we took the bike back outside and mounted it on the rack and, sure enough, the tire had been sitting right next to the end of the exhuast pipe the whole time. true story.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> this is not helpful, but a customer brought a bike into the shop where I was working one day with a melted tire. He had just driven a long way across several states and wanted to ride his bike, but the tire was trashed. he wanted us to try to figure it out. we took the bike back outside and mounted it on the rack and, sure enough, the tire had been sitting right next to the end of the exhuast pipe the whole time. true story.


Yeah, that's happened to me before with my previous car.

The above exhaust shop recommendations look like a good solution.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RobD22 said:


> Could go to a local muffler shop and have them bend you up a new tip. They have the pipe bending/expanding equipment to make a perfect fit and it would look closer to stock than a store bought clamp on tip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rod said:


> What he said. They could even weld it on and if you're not comfortable with that you could make it clamp on with a drill and some tools. Welding would be more secure.


What they ^ said.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Install a plate on the rack that hold the wheel by the exhaust, at least the heat wouldn't hit the wheel directly.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

inter said:


> Install a plate on the rack that hold the wheel by the exhaust, at least the heat wouldn't hit the wheel directly.


This is another option.

The trouble with modding the exhaust on the car is that the next time the car needs exhaust work, the shop likely won't do it the same unless you remember to tell them. The heat shield/deflector installed on the rack would likely be a once-and-done thing.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

How often do cars these days even need exhaust work?

Also, it's just a tip put on the tail pipe... nothing special


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Whatever you do, DO SOMETHING. I've seen melted carbon wheels and last year in Utah, we saw a family that had actually caught their cargo on fire while uses one of those "platform" type racks most people would put a cooler on.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

These 2 things are your only option. Turned down tip is the best. This problem is also why i chose a rack that has the tires up and back from where the exhaust exits.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

